# Winged Fursonas



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 15, 2009)

Is it me or do most furries have a winged fursona?

Someone here on the forums thought most furries have a winged fursona. To me, I thought they have a winged fursona to look cool and of course to fly.

Furries like me don't need wings on our backs because when we hide, it makes it easier for us to hide if we don't have wings and that we aren't to noticeable.

I of course have nothing against winged furs. In fact, I find them very interesting and cool.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 15, 2009)

You seem to like making random threads about random things throughout the day, don't you?


----------



## Torinir (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> You seem to like making random threads about random things throughout the day, don't you?



:arrow:


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

People like wings.  Hey, they can fly.

The biggest "problem" is that they seem to be becoming a trend rather than something that would serve a use.  A fashion statement.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 16, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> You seem to like making random threads about random things throughout the day, don't you?



I do.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 16, 2009)

Ratte said:


> People like wings.  Hey, they can fly.
> 
> The biggest "problem" is that they seem to be becoming a trend rather than something that would serve a use.  A fashion statement.


Agreed, except my fursona though.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 16, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Agreed, except my fursona though.



Yeah, but it's more towards species that don't normally have wings, or fucked up hybrids that seem to always have them.

I think they're a bit much.  :/


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine is an avian and has wings like a bird. I hate the angel concept, as it is way to mary-sueish


----------



## Koyuki (Jul 16, 2009)

Mm. I think Winged Fursonas are very cute, and sometimes sexy. Though, if I'm in 'that' mood, and I try to get my way. They fly away. Mind you, this is never good.. For me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 16, 2009)

You shouldn't be allowed to make your own threads.  Most furries have a winged fursona?  Do you really believe that?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't normally stick wings on my characters (very rarely when they shouldn't), let alone my semi-fursona.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Mine is an avian and has wings like a bird. I hate the angel concept, as it is way to mary-sueish


This to the extreme. Wings are limbs, people. Do you honestly want a fursona with 6 limbs?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a creature with 6 limbs. I should draw her again. Her name was Toxah, and she smelled very bad.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 16, 2009)

its you


stop making threads


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> This to the extreme. Wings are limbs, people. Do you honestly want a fursona with 6 limbs?


Yes. And twice that many. 12.






And yes, you can have a random-winged character that's NOT a Mary Sue. It's not the trait, people, it's the way you play the trait. I'm about ready to go make a thread in R&R so you numskulls can get it through your heads. D:<

And FYI, I don't RP my fursona. XD But an art stipulation is that no, she can't actually fly. They're just useless feathery things that get in the way.


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> This to the extreme. Wings are limbs, people. Do you honestly want a fursona with 6 limbs?



I meant instead of arms there are wings. Not having wings on his back


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 16, 2009)

I was thinking of making an Archangel-like fursona with giant, glowy-white tentacle wings. 

http://classic.battle.net/images/battle/diablo2exp/images/animations/npcs/act4/tyreal.gif

http://pagesperso-orange.fr/clan.dr/tyrael-fighting.jpg

http://www.worldofraids.com/gallery/files/3/1/7/2/6/tyrael_final_blizz.jpg

Hell, yes.

Edit: Oh look, 300th post. This is nothing to be excited about.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 16, 2009)

I like fursonas that have wings like this or this.  I can't stand those ghetto ass cardboard flaps people will paste to their characters' backs and then call them "wings."


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 16, 2009)

My fursona has two wings on his back because he's an angenard.

And I didn't do that because it's a "trend", but because some of my friends consider me as a gardian angel.


----------



## MonkeyHead (Jul 16, 2009)

My only fursona that has wings is Ben (he's a bat) and I didn't choose the species for the wings. That was about fifth in line for reasons.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I meant instead of arms there are wings. Not having wings on his back


I know. I wasn't talking to you when I said "Wings are limbs. Do you really want a fursona with 6 limbs?". I was agreeing with you on your opinion of angel-style wings.


----------

